# Charles Springs!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

First off - I'm sorry if I've already posted these before. I couldn't remember if I had or not.

Harleigh sure does love her water.

























Rebel enjoying the water too!









Random ones..































(not very good photography on my part, haha)


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Two beautiful boys! that looks like a great place to relax in the water! i'm jealous all th water we have around here is mucky and brown


----------

